# Es viu bé (cat->ang)



## Tige

Hola gent!
No sé com traduir a l'anglès aquesta frase. Ho diu una persona que parla d'un lloc:
"M'agrada X perquè es viu bé aquí"
Penso que "es viu bé" té com un sentit molt específic i no em ve al cap res similar en anglés... 
"life is good here"  ??? (no sé... )

Any idea???


----------



## ampurdan

Potser és tan simple com: "People live well here".


----------



## Eixerit

"Life is good here" sembla una bona opció. I la resposta que t'ha donat l'empordà també sembla bona.

Jo et dono una altra idea, tot i que no és ben bé lo mateix: "X is a good place to live (in)" (si de cas, que algun anglòfon em corregeixi).

I també afegeixo que la frase catalana sonaria més genuïna així: "M'agrada X perquè s'hi viu bé, aquí", tot i que, vaja, també està bé com l'has dita tu.


----------



## Tige

Gràcies als dos! Ja ho veig més clar!


----------



## ernest_

Hola,
Si t'hi fixes el famós "hit" dels Spinal Tap, Stonehenge, té una estrofa que diu _where the banshees live and they do it well_, per tant _to live well_ sembla que és una expressió correcta.


----------



## Orreaga

Hola:

Em sembla que TOTES aquestes opcions són molt bones i correctes!


----------



## Tige

Gràcies per la confirmació!
Per cert, fa unes setmanes feien Spinal Tap per la tele i em vaig fer un fart de riure... em fa gràcia que allà estigués la resposta a la meua pregunta!


----------



## Cracker Jack

Life is great here.


----------

